# 6 Waxes tried today



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Thought Thursday this week would be the ideal time to time my car body work a spring clean up.

It was a wet morning but due to dry up but would be cloudy ( great! )

Items used just today - 
Car Chem Cola favoured shampoo 
AF Oblitarate 
AF Iron Out 
Wertstat Prime

Just my luck the sun decided to show its face as half way through using Iron Out. So didn't get to leave it on long.

Gave the car another wash and dry before 
using the following waxes on -

ODK Glamour ( 2 rear quarters ) 
Sirius ( dark Edition ) Passenger door 
Helios ( Roof area ) 
Origins ( Drivers door ) 
Swissvax Onyx ( front wings and bumper areas ) 
Auto Finesse Spirit and Illusion ( Front bonnet )

ODK Glamour
Was easy to apply and remove off. The results -














Gave a lovely wet look.

BMD Wax - Sirius ( dark Edition )

I've used this previously but layer over the top of Genesis and I wanted to try this on its own and next to ODK.

Was easy to apply and remove off. The Results -







I couldn't see much between this and the ODK and it was hard to notice any different.

Helios

Had this sample wax for a while now and I just wanted to try it.
Again easy to apply and remove off. The results -











Origins
Again had this sample wax for a while and wanted to give it a try
Again easy to apply and remove off. The results -





Swissvax Onyx

Had this off a fellow DW a while ago and just haven't tried it. Very easy to apply and remove. The results -













Last but not least

Auto Finesse Spirit and Illusion

After hearing a lot of comments of the 2 waxes being used together thought I would them a try on the hardest part of the car I feel the bonnet.

As always with AF waxes I feel they apply like butter and again easy to wipe off. I did feel when the illusion was buffed off it did indeed add another finish look. The results -













Final car shots


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

very nice.

the big question: apart from usage and removal differences - do you spot any difference in the looks?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

greymda said:


> very nice.
> 
> the big question: apart from usage and removal differences - do you spot any difference in the looks?


I don't know if it was because the rear quarters were a bigger area than the doors , but I felt the ODK looked the wettest finish but as you can see in the couple of quarter pictures there wasn't much different but will be interesting to see the durability between the two.

I was gutted I couldn't take some pics this morning of the beading due to location but hopefully on the next occasion when its been raining.

I did have a look thought and thought the AF Spirit and Illusion beaded the best and the Helios beaded nice on the roof area but the slope of the hill might of made the sitting of the beading different.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice results, car looks mint


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Great review mate and glad you liked Glamour


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice review and showcase, I can see for the pictures Glamour looks more glossier and wetter than the rest, that's a wet finish on the Daytona grey.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Regardess of the different waxes, the car looks in superb order mate.
The ODK and the Swissvax look really well to me though.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I was very impressed with the ODK it gave that wetter look ( which is the finish I like ) I was impressed with the Swissvax and it was a shame it was only applied to a small area of the car and it applied lovely and must admit the easiest to remove ( although all were ok to remove ) it was very easy to remove


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Car looks wonderfully wet and glossy Lee 

I think the Spirit and Illusion combo on the bonnet looks awesome.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Do like the look of that odk. 

I know it's all subjective as different panels reflect light differently but from your pictures the autofinesse combo looks bloody awesome! Followed closely by the odk. 

Shame really as ive not tried either of these waxes. What does the odk retail at? I Wouldn't mind trying some illusion and spirit but I do like the look of odk.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

slineclean said:


> I was very impressed with the ODK it gave that wetter look ( which is the finish I like ) I was impressed with the Swissvax and it was a shame it was only applied to a small area of the car and it applied lovely and must admit the easiest to remove ( although all were ok to remove ) it was very easy to remove


This is interesting. I've never tried the Swissvax Oynx, but it must be quite good considering it's price point. The reason being, I've used 5 of the other waxes that you mentioned (Spirit, Illusion ,ODK, Origins, Sirius) and was surprised that you didn't think the ODK & Illusion wax were the easiest to remove.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I should also add- a very nice car! Lot of love for A1s here


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> This is interesting. I've never tried the Swissvax Oynx, but it must be quite good considering it's price point. The reason being, I've used 5 of the other waxes that you mentioned (Spirit, Illusion ,ODK, Origins, Sirius) and was surprised that you didn't think the ODK & Illusion wax were the easiest to remove.


Onyx is seriously easy to use goes on easy comes off smooth,it's a lovely wax:argie:.SJ.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice and Now let it be rain down on ure 4rings


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Pretty sure the Glamour is supposed to be 2 months durability.

Great test


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Tbh the Swissvax looked the best to me, along with the AF and odk!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

*Water bead shots*

Was up and out this morning just after 8 and it was lashing down.

Photos took off my phone. The photos don't do the bead shots any justice.

ODK



BMS Sirius



Helios





Swissvax Onyx



Auto Finesse Spirit and Illusion


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Guitarjon said:


> Do like the look of that odk.
> 
> I know it's all subjective as different panels reflect light differently but from your pictures the autofinesse combo looks bloody awesome! Followed closely by the odk.
> 
> Shame really as ive not tried either of these waxes. What does the odk retail at? I Wouldn't mind trying some illusion and spirit but I do like the look of odk.


Around £15 for 50ml and £55 for 200 I believe


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The AF beading on the bonnet looks very good.

TBH I found ODK Glamour harder to buff off. It's not one of the easiest ones for buffing.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Love the way the rain water beaded off the bonnet as I drove down the road Kerry


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> The AF beading on the bonnet looks very good.
> 
> TBH I found ODK Glamour harder to buff off. It's not one of the easiest ones for buffing.


How long did you leave it for? Imo it's one of the easiest I've used tbh


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

can see the af and odk give the best finish,both superb


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> How long did you leave it for? Imo it's one of the easiest I've used tbh


As per instructions. I'm not saying its overly difficult but certainly not just a simple wipe off, which is what I like on my soft Peugeot paint.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> The AF beading on the bonnet looks very good.
> 
> TBH I found ODK Glamour harder to buff off. It's not one of the easiest ones for buffing.


I think i`ve only tried 4 waxes ever and thought the ODK was the easiest by far to buff. i even used a Dodo fantastic fur and they are quite grabby :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> As per instructions. I'm not saying its overly difficult but certainly not just a simple wipe off, which is what I like on my soft Peugeot paint.


Not sure what the instructions say, I just play with waxes :lol:

Was just interested as I know you rate bmd and after my experiences I find them a lot harder to use than glamour


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> Not sure what the instructions say, I just play with waxes :lol:
> 
> Was just interested as I know you rate bmd and after my experiences I find them a lot harder to use than glamour


I am surprised at that comment about BMD waxes. I find them super easy, which is why I like them.

The instructions for Glamour say 5-10 minutes before buffing. I found around 5 minutes worked best. 10 minutes was too long.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I did 2 panels at a time and then buffed off the first panel and found it not one of the easiest to remove.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I went round the whole car with Glamour and had no problems at all with buffing.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Interesting haha

I do about half the car with it


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

ODK gave nice results on the wifes clio for me, but compared to my BMD waxes it was not as easy to apply and remove. Just my opinion


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Love reviews like this, really usefull info, nice job mate:thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

stonejedi said:


> Onyx is seriously easy to use goes on easy comes off smooth,it's a lovely wax:argie:.SJ.


Interesting. Have you tried the ODK Glamour yet? would be interested to hear your thoughts in ease of use in comparison with AF Illusion and Swissvax Oynx.

Tbh I wasn't expecting much from ODK Glamour as it was hyped up a fair bit prior to it's launch. That being said, I gave it the benefit of the doubt and it suprised me. It was a pleasure to use, and I only wish now I'd gone for the 200ml pot instead of trying to skimp with the 50ml that I did.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I swear by the PB Super Buffing Towel

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-super-buffing-towel-cat24.html

( well out the cloths ive tired )

I think they've got real bite :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Illusion is lovely but because of how soft it is it's very easy to over apply and also generally wants another buff

That's where I preferred odk as being a harder wax I got the looks I wanted without too much softness 

Not to say illusion isbt nice like, it's in my top few waxes and into my second tub now

I always use farecla G3 black pads to apply and Orange boa to remove, best 2 things I use tbh


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

i think the wax debate could go on and on,i was very unimpressed with a certain wax on here and wont comment any more,i think we all have our favourites and thats just how it will be


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Was just interested as I know you rate bmd


I have often questioned whether he/she receives a commission for trying to flog them on


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

chewy_ said:


> I have often questioned whether he/she receives a commission for trying to flog them on


Uncalled for, I would say 😡 and I find that insulting!

As someone said above, we all like different waxes / products. For me, BMD are so easy to use and leave a great finish. That's my main priority and what I look for in all my waxes. Illusion, I've never had any problems with applying. It's again super easy on and off and never had to do a secondary buff.

Again, each to their own and no need for insults thank you !


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> Uncalled for, I would say &#55357;&#56865; and I find that insulting


My point was aimed at Kimo73, so I'm not sure how it can be determined as insulting. In any case, I'm sorry if you found it insulting that I brought the suggestion to light.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

chewy_ said:


> My point was aimed at Kimo73, so I'm not sure how it can be determined as insulting. In any case, I'm sorry if you found it insulting that I brought the suggestion to light.


You were quoting something that Kimo said to me, so I don't see how it can be aimed at Kimo. You were well aware of what you were saying!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I think this post sums up exactly what I was saying in another thread. On good paintwork there is very little between all waxes in the looks department. The car is in excellent condition and I would hazard a bet that if you had used pledge on one of the panels and said it was 'X' wax people wouldn't of known any different.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Managed to finally wash the car on Monday ( just over 2 weeks since applying the waxes )

Sorry for the iphone pictures but just to give a update.

I've managed to take advantage of the PB Gyeon buy 2 get a 3rd free offer on and 1 of my purchase was Bathe and I used that to wash the car on this occasion. ( Suds up nice )

After washing the car and rinsing the soap suds off the car I felt -

ODK Glamour ( 2 rear quarters ) , Sirius ( dark Edition ) Passenger door & Origins ( Drivers door )

There was nothing between these two and water beaded off the car exactly the same.

Helios ( Roof area ) 
I was really impresses with the water beading on the roof ( but hence I don't know if the way the water sat on the roof knowing it was a flat area )

Swissvax Onyx ( front wings and bumper areas ) 
I was very impresses of the water beading and the finish look this gave.

Auto Finesse Spirit and Illusion ( Front bonnet )
Water beading of the bonnet very and no standing water was left. 
Of where there was water beading it was on the swissvax and I was very happy with the results.

Again as part of the PB Gyeon offer , I purchased Wet Coat and I was scratching my head for a mo when trying to work how best to use the wet coat off my normal hose and my filter.

I was very impressed with the chance in the finish this gave after only this one use ( I think I didn't use enough wet coat either )

The pictures do not give it justice of the finished results once rinse off. 
I can see this becoming a part of car wash kit set. Really pleased with it.

Pictures after being rinse off -





















Wet coat pictures


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

What a good thread. 
Gonz.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Great update Lee  wet coat is great isn't it


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes it is indeed  couldn't believe the difference and im sure I haven't put too much on. I don't know if I had it selected on the spray option on the trigger. 

To help build it up? shall I use it every wash for a bit.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Great update Lee  wet coat is great isn't it


Apply or not apply to window's?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I tend to use Wet Coat every couple of months or so but won't do any harm to use it more regularly.

I tend not to apply it to windows as they all have a glass coating on them.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> I tend to use Wet Coat every couple of months or so but won't do any harm to use it more regularly.
> 
> I tend not to apply it to windows as they all have a glass coating on them.


Thanks Kerry :thumb: it's about every fortnight lately before get to wash car again but il try some more then and see if I can clock any difference again.

I knew the PB 3 for 2 offer on the 4ltr was calling me , well least I've got 5 bottles at the mo to keep me going :detailer:


----------

